# Help! Red spot on my Azureus (2/3)



## ahiruhikaru (Dec 6, 2008)

We have three Azureus in a 30 gallon tank. Two out of three have red spots. The two that are affected does not seem to be growing compared to the third one. The unaffected one is three times larger now compared to the two. We got them all at the same time and they were relatively the same size. Recently we noticed that they both have red areas in the same place. The affected area is located right on top of their heads. Also, their skin seems to look slimmier than the "healthy" Azureus. Please help, thank you very much.


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

First I would separate the "healthy" one. Then I would contact Dr. Frye. I am by no means an expert, but it looks like a skin infection.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

It could be TB. Isolate him immediately and don't take any tank furniture out or sell frogs or plants to others until a culture can be run on it.


----------



## ahiruhikaru (Dec 6, 2008)

How do I contact Dr. Frye?


----------



## ahiruhikaru (Dec 6, 2008)

What is TB? Should I take them to the vet asap? or is there a home remedy we can try first?


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

ahiruhikaru said:


> How do I contact Dr. Frye?


 he has a website "fryebrother'sfrogs.com" but it doesn't seem to be working right now. I don't know his email but hopefully someone here can give it to you.

edit im stupid it's fryebrothersfrogs.com thats why it wasn't working for me... Thanks Emily


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Frye Brothers' Frogs


----------



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

In case the site still isn't working, Dr. Frye's email address is [email protected] 

He would be able to tell you how to get a skin swab for culturing, etc. I would definitely take the "healthy" frog out and quarantine him separate him from the others. 

Attach pictures in your email to him, along with the age, size, eating behavior, enclosure description and anything else you can think of. It just helps him get a clearer idea of what it could be.

Good luck, and definitely let us know what's going on with your frogs.

Crystal


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

TB, or tuberculosis, can cause lesions like that. It is a grave illness, but I don't presume to know from the pic. Whatever the case, definitely isolate now and treat after consulting Dr. Frye.


----------



## ahiruhikaru (Dec 6, 2008)

One of them died. Right now I am still giving the surviving frog the silversulfide, the topical, and the appetite stimulant. However, it seems to be getting worse. It stopped eating altogether and it looks extremely skinny. I don't know what else to do. Sometimes it will smack it's mouth. It doesn't even move from its spot all day unless startled or unless we drop meds on it.


----------

